

The art of letting go - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/04/19/the-art-of-letting-go/

======
lomnakkus
This is naive beyond belief and just oozes the blindness of privilege. Poor
children may not seem too bothered about their poverty, but guess what --
wealthy or well-off children children aren't bothered about much either. The
thing about children is that they aren't able to appreciate the complexities
of life.

Even the adult poor may not be too bothered by todo lists (etc.), but that's
probably because they're worried _all the time_ about where their next meal
will come from.

